# Need new diet



## 2-Swole (Apr 6, 2006)

*MY Horrible-ass diet need advice*

My current diet is high protein low fat rel. low carb.  As u guys know its hard to eat a lot of protein w/o the high sodium.  Im starting cycle soon so i think i need to lower my sodium.  Right now i eat a lot of tuna, cottage cheese, beef jerky, etc. This all has a lot of sodium so what are some food substitutes for these where i can get the protein, but keep the fat low?


----------



## fog_hat1981 (May 1, 2006)

2-Swole said:
			
		

> My current diet is high protein low fat rel. low carb.  As u guys know its hard to eat a lot of protein w/o the high sodium.  Im starting cycle soon so i think i need to lower my sodium.  Right now i eat a lot of tuna, cottage cheese, beef jerky, etc. This all has a lot of sodium so what are some food substitutes for these where i can get the protein, but keep the fat low?



Sodium isn't always that bad if it's not too excessive - however, post your actual diet with BMR etc and I'm sure you'll get much better advice...


----------



## healthfreak (May 1, 2006)

fog_hat1981 said:
			
		

> Sodium isn't always that bad if it's not too excessive - however, post your actual diet with BMR etc and I'm sure you'll get much better advice...



yep post up your diet bro


----------

